
Show HN: Crappy self hosted time tracking via Slack - fjallstrom
http://labs.earthpeople.se/2016/10/time-tracking-via-slack/
======
welder
That's why I built [https://wakatime.com..](https://wakatime.com..). which
also integrates with Slack to update you on how much you worked automatically.

